# Columbia Indian Bicycle



## catfish (Jun 26, 2019)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-19...327770?hash=item3d8e1de09a:g:WVEAAOSw6Zhc-80r


----------



## catfish (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 26, 2019)

Seems like I’ve seen that one before...


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 26, 2019)

I was wondering if we might see this one again some time.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/need-some-help.153548/#post-1031852


----------



## 2BrothersPicks (Jun 26, 2019)

Yes it is mine and I am selling it on eBay. I was going to put it on here but a couple a guys really were harsh with me because I was asking what’s the year and worth. They said I need to do my homework first and not to ask what things are worth. If you have questions on it let me know


----------



## highship (Jun 26, 2019)

2BrothersPicks said:


> Yes it is mine and I am selling it on eBay. I was going to put it on here but a couple a guys really were harsh with me because I was asking what’s the year and worth. They said I need to do my homework first and not to ask what things are worth. If you have questions on it let me know




Seems to be pretty common around here... Drives me crazy! Wouldn't this site be about the best place to research an old bike and its value? I've said it before and Ill say it again...i suspect most of the people with the knowledge to help keep there mouths shut in hopes of getting a below market deal. Good Luck with the sale!


----------



## lgrinnings (Jun 26, 2019)

I think the crux of this issue is a perceived lack of the inquirer wanting to do the work for themselves. The search option on this site is incredibly easy to use. If you've got a head badge or general direction, you should be able to find everything you need (at least to begin your process or narrow your line of questioning). Obscure and unbadged/unknown bicycles do make it harder to get the results you want. While I personally try to avoid the saltiness, I understand it. I'm no fan of enabling laziness. Even the slightest show of effort makes a big difference. I don't know what I'd do without some of the input I get from the collected resources of the CABE. I luckily understand that "operators are not standing by" to field my every question and I at least need to meet folks halfway to get what I need.


----------



## vincev (Jun 26, 2019)

I think sometimes it is how the question is presented. Some Cabers look at the number of posts and know someone is not a bike person and just a flipper.


----------



## Vincer (Jun 26, 2019)

I think the real answer is somewhere in all of the above comments. My 2 cents.


----------



## stoney (Jun 26, 2019)

I think what happens sometimes, not saying this instance---people come on for the first time with a bike and just say, GOT THIS WHATEVER BIKE WHAT"S IT WORTH. There is no introduction, no hello, no saying hope you can help me out, no friendly tone at all. That sets a bad mood, we do see it quite often.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jun 26, 2019)

lgrinnings said:


> I think the crux of this issue is a perceived lack of the inquirer wanting to do the work for themselves. The search option on this site is incredibly easy to use. If you've got a head badge or general direction, you should be able to find everything you need (at least to begin your process or narrow your line of questioning). Obscure and unbadged/unknown bicycles do make it harder to get the results you want. While I personally try to avoid the saltiness, I understand it. I'm no fan of enabling laziness. Even the slightest show of effort makes a big difference. I don't know what I'd do without some of the input I get from the collected resources of the CABE. I luckily understand that "operators are not standing by" to field my every question and I at least need to meet folks halfway to get what I need.





Well Said !     Damn.................I wish my communication skills were that good !


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 26, 2019)

Give a man a fish and you feed him for a day; teach a man to fish and you feed him for a lifetime--Anne Ritchie
A lazy man who doesn't fish either relies on a handout or goes hungry--Freqman1

@highship this is a GREAT place to research. Simply asking what is it and what is it worth _is not research. _I agree with @lgrinnings, @vincev, and @stoney and this is where I'm coming from. There are a lot of other great resources to include EBay sold auctions search and Copake has posted its results since about 2006. Yep there are some things that can be hard to comp but most stuff is just too easy if you're willing to put forth a little effort. V/r Shawn


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 26, 2019)

250$ for shipping! Yikes!


----------



## highship (Jun 26, 2019)

I agree with what you are all saying but... there are missed opportunities for the Cabe because of this. This is not some sort of life lesson thing here, people aren't going to take the time to learn how to "fish" if all there trying to do is sell a bike that they came across. Not everyone is looking to make a hobby out of it. I think we should embrace them, let them know what they have and what we think it's worth, and then hope it's offered here to us.

I will say this too... I have been in this hobby about 11 or 12 years now. I'm on the Cabe, Craigslist, eBay, ratrod, and others daily. I read everything at Mr.Columbia's site when it was around. I research every bike I own. I go to bike shows, talk to people, tinker with bikes, blah blah blah... 
So, I'd like to think that if I was to ask the Cabe what a bike I have is worth I wouldn't be accused of being lazy or taking advantage of. I'm not so sure...


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## FSH (Jun 26, 2019)

I agree, this is a missed opportunity for the bicycle community here on the CABE.  Interestingly most of the involved parties have sold bicycle related items using this very forum.  Likewise, I believe these persons made prudent inquires prior to entering the fray.  However, the tacit knowledge encompassed within these sellers has been gained over years of experience.  This experience is not possessed by lay persons who tangentially cross the path of enthusiast who feel an intrinsic attachment to their chosen hobby.  I also appreciate "flippers" because they afford the opportunity to buy something that might have ended up in the rubbish heap.  It is because of this person, who saw value where others did not, that we are even talking about this bike!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 27, 2019)

This bike is a hard one to compare. To me it seems the owner was doing his due diligence when viewing the original posts. Finding a 40’s Columbia tank bike with an Indian badge raised questions for many here when reading the responses. It’s not like he found a straight forward fifties Schwinn and jumped on the lazy-train expecting others to do the work for him. 

A little patience by our community would help encourage a future generation of bicycle collectors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 27, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> This bike is a hard one to compare. To me it seems the owner was doing his due diligence when viewing the original posts. Finding a 40’s Columbia tank bike with an Indian badge raised questions for many here when reading the responses. It’s not like he found a straight forward fifties Schwinn and jumped on the lazy-train expecting others to do the work for him.
> 
> A little patience by our community would help encourage a future generation of bicycle collectors.
> 
> ...



Brant, I and others, actually contributed to the discussion on this bike. It was when he posted up a girls Silverking and Indian Princess with nothing more than "What year/value" that I was referring to. V/r Shawn


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 27, 2019)

If I catch a for sale post like this as a moderator I’m pretty gentle with the seller. Generally I’ll say something along the lines of “Thank you for posting your bike here on the Cabe for sale. Our rules require a price. If your unsure I’m happy to move your post to general discussion so you can get more information and an idea of its value” Furthermore if the seller is still uncertain I advise to at least put a price as a starting point and add obo. IMO that’s pretty easy advice to follow.

Sometimes sellers in these scenarios are stubborn and don’t want to help themselves even after you’ve offered to help and given them step by step instructions.

So I ask myself is the majority of the so called bad rap the Cabe gets from “stubborn/difficult” people that come onto the site? IDK but something to consider.

I’m not disregarding the fact that some members approach are not as “gentle” as mine but I gave the seller of this bike the opportunity for his post to be moved to general discussion prior to removing his for sale post due to no price. We can’t please everyone folks!

I would recommend the above “gentler” approach to all new sellers. That’s just my .02 cents.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 27, 2019)

Conflict over value questions is a recurring problem.
We are aware of the results of our reactions.
Seems the fault lies not with the questioner.


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 27, 2019)

If you don't like the delivery of the question don't provide an answer. Pretty effin easy if you axe me!


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 27, 2019)

Looks like the auction is over. Will we ever find out how much it went for?


----------

